# [emerge] xorg-server (résolu)

## giims

Bonjour, j’installe xorg-server pour ensuite installer gnome, je suis le guide qui est sur le site de gentoo.org maisje n'arrive pas a l'installer, voicie le log de /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21_build/config.log :

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by Xproto configure 7.0.21, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.66.  Invocation command line was

  $ /var/tmp/portage/x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21/work/xproto-7.0.21/configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-specs --without-xmlto --without-fop

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = srv-gentux

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Wed Aug 24 20:34:22 CEST 2011

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers/4

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2303: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2371: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2382: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2429: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

Check your system clock

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=nocona -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_FOP_set=

ac_cv_env_FOP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR_set=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR_value=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_PATH_set=set

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_PATH_value=/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_set=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_value=

ac_cv_env_XMLTO_set=

ac_cv_env_XMLTO_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL=''

ADMIN_MAN_DIR=''

ADMIN_MAN_SUFFIX=''

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR=''

AM_BACKSLASH=''

AM_DEFAULT_VERBOSITY=''

APP_MAN_DIR=''

APP_MAN_SUFFIX=''

AUTOCONF=''

AUTOHEADER=''

AUTOMAKE=''

AWK=''

CC=''

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=nocona -pipe'

CHANGELOG_CMD=''

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CWARNFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W=''

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

DRIVER_MAN_DIR=''

DRIVER_MAN_SUFFIX=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

ENABLE_SPECS_FALSE=''

ENABLE_SPECS_TRUE=''

EXEEXT=''

FILE_MAN_DIR=''

FILE_MAN_SUFFIX=''

FOP=''

GREP=''

HAVE_FOP_FALSE=''

HAVE_FOP_TRUE=''

HAVE_STYLESHEETS_FALSE=''

HAVE_STYLESHEETS_TRUE=''

HAVE_XMLTO_FALSE=''

HAVE_XMLTO_TEXT_FALSE=''

HAVE_XMLTO_TEXT_TRUE=''

HAVE_XMLTO_TRUE=''

INSTALL_CMD=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM=''

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIB_MAN_DIR=''

LIB_MAN_SUFFIX=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAINT=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE=''

MAKEINFO=''

MAN_SUBSTS=''

MISC_MAN_DIR=''

MISC_MAN_SUFFIX=''

MKDIR_P=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE=''

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg'

PACKAGE_NAME='Xproto'

PACKAGE_STRING='Xproto 7.0.21'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='xproto'

PACKAGE_URL=''

PACKAGE_VERSION='7.0.21'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PKG_CONFIG=''

PKG_CONFIG_LIBDIR=''

PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr/lib64/pkgconfig'

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

STYLESHEET_SRCDIR=''

USE_FDS_BITS=''

VERSION=''

XMLTO=''

XORG_MAN_PAGE=''

XORG_SGML_PATH=''

XSL_STYLESHEET=''

ac_ct_CC=''

am__EXEEXT_FALSE=''

am__EXEEXT_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=''

am__leading_dot=''

am__quote=''

am__tar=''

am__untar=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh=''

libdir='/usr/lib64'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p=''

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

/* confdefs.h */

#define PACKAGE_NAME "Xproto"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "xproto"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "7.0.21"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "Xproto 7.0.21"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

#define PACKAGE_URL ""

configure: exit 1

```

J'ai retenue cette erreur : 

```
configure:2429: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!

Check your system clock
```

Je comprend qu'il y a un problème en rapport avec l'horloge du système mais pas plus  :Sad: .Last edited by giims on Sat Aug 27, 2011 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

il te demande de mettre ton heure à jour (edit: et ta date bien évidemment)

----------

## giims

ok il y a t-il un moyen de regler l'heure en UTC et non en local ? car j'ai vu que sa avait changer depuis baselayout2.

----------

## Poussin

bah euh oui, enfin, je ne comprends pas trop la question. Tu as vu dans le guide de migration d'openrc que ça avait changer et en quoi, donc tu as lu comment ça fonctionnait maintenant. Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire

----------

## giims

en fait comme j'ai régler l'heure avec la commande date 082623152011 je me demandais si aprés l'heure était UTC ou local?

Concernant xorg lorsque je le lance avec startx X ne se lance pas et j'ai un message me disant commande not found pour twm xclock xterm exec, ensuite" xinit: connection to X server lost" et pour finir "waiting for X server to shut down erro setting MTRR (base=0xd0000000, size 0x007f0000, type= 1) invalid argument (22)".

et voici le log : 

```
 

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  7252.510] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  7252.516] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[  7252.516] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  7252.516] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  7252.516] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  7252.516] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  7252.517] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  7252.600] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  7252.600] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  7252.600] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"

[  7252.600] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  7252.600] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  7252.600] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  7252.600] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  7252.600] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[  7252.600] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  7252.600] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse'

[  7252.600] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  7252.600] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: always reports core events

[  7252.600] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  7252.670] (--) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[  7252.670] (--) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  7252.670] (--) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Found relative axes

[  7252.670] (--) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  7252.670] (II) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  7252.670] (II) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  7252.670] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  7252.670] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  7252.670] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1/event1"

[  7252.670] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  7252.670] (II) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  7252.670] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  7252.670] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  7252.670] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  7252.670] (**) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  7252.670] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  7252.670] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  7252.670] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event4)

[  7252.670] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  7252.790] (II) Power Button: Close

[  7252.790] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  7252.790] (II) Unloading evdev

[  7252.900] (II) Power Button: Close

[  7252.900] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  7252.900] (II) Unloading evdev

[  7253.060] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  7253.060] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  7253.060] (II) Unloading evdev

[  7253.220] (II) ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse: Close

[  7253.220] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  7253.220] (II) Unloading evdev

```

Edit : j'ai pu me connecter en ssh donc je peut copier ici le retour de "startx" :

```
srv-gentux ~ # startx

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.16668 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.10.2

Release Date: 2011-05-28

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux srv-gentux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Aug 24 20:34:22 CEST 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md3 dolvm dodmraid rootfstype=ext3

Build Date: 27 August 2011  01:05:41AM

Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec  2 19:52:12 2008

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 63: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: xterm: command not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x007f0000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

Edit : il fallait simplement installer les paquet twm et xterm.

----------

## mp342

 *giims wrote:*   

> en fait comme j'ai régler l'heure avec la commande date 082623152011 je me demandais si aprés l'heure était UTC ou local?

 

Par défaut, date configure/donne l'heure locale, tu dois utiliser 'date -u ...' pour travailler directement en heure UTC.

.

----------

## giims

Merci pour ta réponse car celà fait déjà 2 fois en 2 jours que je règle l'heure.

----------

